# Wat is er aan de hand?



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Wat is het verschil tussen ''wat is het probleem?'' en ''wat is er aan de hand''?
Ik bedoel in welke situaties ik het kan gebruiken.

Bv:
Wat is er aan de hand? Je was zo blij gisteran. ==> wat is het probleem?...

Een gesprek over een auto.
A:Wat is er aan de hand?
B: Ik heb dat nog niet gevonden.

Vertel me ook informele manieren om dit te zeggen.

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## eno2

De gewoonste manier:

Wat scheelt er?
Wat scheelt eraan?
Wat scheelt ermee?

'wat is het probleem?:
Ook goed, vooral als je ervan uitgaat of inschat dat er een probleem is.
Of, integendeel, uitdagend, zelf suggerrerend dat er eigenlijk geen probleem  is.
<Dus Trump haalt kinderen van bij hun ouders weg en sluit ze op in kampen. Wat is het probleem?>
<De aarde warmt op, dat is toch lekker? Wat is het probleem?>

Wat is er aan de hand?:
Ook goed.
Zoals ook 'wat is er gaande'
Gaat bijvoorbeel ook voor een grote waaier van gebeurtenissen, samenscholingen, betogingen, een ongval, , alle soorten gebeurtenissen waarvan je de reden of oorzaak niet kent.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dat is goed om te weten.
Ik heb andere zin. Dit is ''wie is er aan de beurt''.
Als je in een wachtkamer zit, zou je horen?

''Wie is er aan de beurt?" of ''wiens beurt is het nu?"


----------



## eno2

Begreep je alles? Anders doe ik het over in het Engels.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> Begreep je alles? Anders doe ik het over in het Engels


Natuurlijk heb ik sommige moeilijkheden om Nederlands te begrijpen, maar je zei ''begreep je alles?"

Nu wil ik dit graag weten.


Alisson Pereira said:


> ''Wie is er aan de beurt?" of ''wiens beurt is het nu?"


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Nu wil ik dit graag weten.


Dit is een andere vraag. Daarvoor moet je een nieuwe thread openen.
This is a different question for which you have to open a new thread. Remember that you can only ask for one specific use in a single thread. Your second question is about something completely different than the original question and hence, needs to go into a new thread.
Rule number 2:


> *One topic per thread / No chatting.*
> Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread.
> Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each.
> If you wish to talk about a related subject that is different from the question posed in the first post of the thread, open a new thread.
> If you wish to talk about an unrelated subject or make an unrelated comment to another member, use the forum’s private message ('Conversations') feature. No chatting.
> Open only one thread for each question. Do not duplicate threads.



I have reported this to the moderator team and they will probably either move your question to a new thread or delete your new question from this thread.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, I'm sorry.


----------



## Leritu

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dag,
> 
> Wat is het verschil tussen ''wat is het probleem?'' en ''wat is er aan de hand''?
> Ik bedoel in welke situaties ik het kan gebruiken.
> 
> Bv:
> Wat is er aan de hand? Je was zo blij gister*a*n _gister*e*n_. ==> wat is het probleem?...
> 
> Een gesprek over een auto.
> A:Wat is er aan de hand?
> B: Ik heb dat nog niet gevonden.
> 
> Vertel me ook informele manieren om dit te zeggen.
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank.



Je hebt gelijk, 'wat is er aan de hand' is een enigszins informele manier om te vragen wat het probleem is, al is het tegenwoordig steeds normaler om deze uitdrukking ook in formele situaties gebruiken.

Alternatieven zijn: Wat is er mis? Wat is er loos? Wat scheelt er?


----------



## eno2

Leritu said:


> Alternatieven zijn: Wat is er mis? Wat is er loos? Wat scheelt er?


Interessant. Mis geeft een 'mis' suggestie mee. 
Loos is een leuke variant.

'Wat scheelt 'er gaf ik al aan (#2)


----------



## Leritu

Two other expressions (the last one very informal) both indicating there is a problem:

- Er is iets niet in de haak
- Er is stront aan de knikker (yes, that one literally means _there is shit on the marble_)

For more information about this last expression: stront aan de knikker (herkomst en betekenis) | Genootschap Onze Taal


----------

